
What I found When I analysis million followers of President Trump with nlp - plantpark
https://www.insightninja.net/blog/trump_followers_analysis
======
gravis7777
Interesting content but also second the spellcheck point when you are posting
about natural language. Also, pie charts are horrible for things with a ton of
data points-the second graph kind of pulls it off because "en" is so large but
can't make much out of the first graph. Third, while Five Thirty Eight is
certainly well known, they definitely make mistakes, as was seen in their
complete miss in prediction of his presidency. They are no better than
Rasmussen who currently holds Trump at a split 49% approval rate, may want to
add them as another source to better balance your fact statements.

[http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/poli...](http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/political_updates/prez_track_feb05)

~~~
collyw
Agreed charts are supposed to make understanding the data easier. This may do
the opposite.

~~~
plantpark
I thought Pie chart will make the percentage more clearly. Do you have any
suggestions for the chart? Thanks!

------
collyw
Why the need for machine learning for the second part? It seems like a
complicated way to do what you could do with some simple database queries.

~~~
plantpark
It's not about some simple word frequencies of words. Some common words like
"like" "need" "second" "part" in the dataset of whole documents isn't so
meaningful in a specific sentence. Google "tf-idf" will show you more details
about this.

~~~
collyw
Ok, I looked that up. Again isn't this something that Elasticsearch would do
without needing to set up a machine learning system?

------
bucko
good content, but run your text through spell-check before posting, and/or
send it to someone to proofread.

~~~
plantpark
Sorry for that, I will check it again.

